# Recommend me a wheel cleaner & brushes



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Looking for a new wheel cleaner, I get a lot of autosmart stuff for work what the new smart wheels like? Also very interested wolfs 2, decon & Clean & coat. Would i use decon 1st then clean & coat then wash with jetwash/shampoo? What is the durability of the clean and coat? Now would I need to use wheel brushes using the wolfs? 
If not im also after some new wheel brushes to help get behind those big disk brakes & the arches. So it's either Ez detail or vikan long reach brush. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Been using the new AS smart wheels since it was released and gets a big thumbs up from me. Gives an excellent clean at very good dilution rates, very good price too. Have not used any other wheel cleaners tbh.
I'm looking at getting an Ez brush myself too. Not the cheapest but gets top reviews and a lot of people seem to use them


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Got to say i prefer the EZ over the long reach vikan, i also really like the wheel woolies again they are expensive but worth it


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Autobrite Very Cherry Non-Acid Wheel Cleaner, super value and still effective at 20-1...

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

AS Smart wheels all the way! Such a good cleaner and value for money!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

smart wheels - then a good sealant. maintain with soapy water, envy detailing brushes for the fronts and wheel woolies for the insides (not cheap but they are miles better than the EZ imo)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

All I seem to use is Smart Wheels, IronX, EZ Detail Brush and Swissvax Wheel Brush.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm currently using Autobrite very cherry non-acid wheel cleaner and I have to say it's bloody fantastic. I have previously used Autoglym clean wheels, Turtle wax nano-tech wheel cleaner and simoniz wheel cleaner and very cherry wheel cleaner out-performs them by far for many reasons including:
-Very cherry comes in a 500ml bottle for £6 or £8 for 1 litre.
-This can then be diluted up to 20-1! I am currently using it at 8:1 and it is extremely quick and effective even on heavy dirt. So for £6 even at 5:1 your getting 2.5L out of 500ml or 5L out of 1L (more if you dilute above 5:1)
-It smells like cherry so lovely to work with
-Hardly any product is needed per wheel even when diluted 8:1
-Great to clean tyres
-Non acidic so gentle on delicate alloy surfaces
I work it into the alloy with a long detailing brush wish was £3 from autobrite and this does the trick :thumb: hope this helps


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

been using a whole host of wheel cleaners from Orchard car care, maxolen, chemical guys, autobrite, bilberry, can't say any of them have been disappointing really but not came up against anything too far gone yet.
got original wonder wheels for those times when normal wheel cleaners and ironx wont work. :lol:

brushes, I have a megs yellow one.. don't rate it, swissvax wheel brush for the fronts.. pretty good, nice long reach but will be replacing with a "hoof oil" brush from an equestrian store when the time comes.. 
using a chemical guys gerbil brush for rears atm.. its like a medium sized wheel woolie, but going to get woolies soon..

dooka wheel mitt for the backs of spokes where brushes can't reach if wheels are not coming off.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

WannaBd said:


> Looking for a new wheel cleaner, I get a lot of autosmart stuff for work what the new smart wheels like? Also very interested wolfs 2, decon & Clean & coat. Would i use decon 1st then clean & coat then wash with jetwash/shampoo? What is the durability of the clean and coat? Now would I need to use wheel brushes using the wolfs?
> If not im also after some new wheel brushes to help get behind those big disk brakes & the arches. So it's either Ez detail or vikan long reach brush. Thanks :thumb:


For what wheels?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bilberry and the likes are very expensive imo. smartwheels is about £15 for 5 litres iirc


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> bilberry and the likes are very expensive imo. smartwheels is about £15 for 5 litres iirc


I've heard bilberry is overrated but never tried it so can't comment on that one.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

its not too bad but its about £10 dearer than smart wheels (plus p&p), no brainer imo


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

As above, its overpriced now.

New Smart Wheels is better and £15 for 5L. It's a no brainer tbh. Even G101 makes a superb cleaner, which is £10 for 5L


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I will be getting some smart wheels in the not too distant future for definite seems very rated here.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> I will be getting some smart wheels in the not too distant future for definite seems very rated here.


im sure I can supply you with some to try next time i see you


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

wookey said:


> For what wheels?


Cars, for valeting


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Lots of different types of wheels then 

Just go careful with delicate rims, as some of the recommendations might not be suitable.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Autoglym custom wheel cleaner, thats a great alloy wheel cleaner, takes the muck off with ease, foamy and adds a nice shine i have found.

I normally just use car shampoo on my alloys, it does the job, but if i wanted a wheel cleaner then i would reach out for custom wheel cleaner.

On here you will find different options, really depends on the wheels, how caked up they are.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

wookey said:


> Lots of different types of wheels then
> 
> Just go careful with delicate rims, as some of the recommendations might not be suitable.


That's just it, some are neglected, burned on dust, curbed that why I thought the wolfs 2 cleaners might do the trick. I guess I'll have to just give em both a try. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> I've heard bilberry is overrated but never tried it so can't comment on that one.


Bilberry is not that good..
Decon gel IS very good.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ronwash said:


> Bilberry is not that good..
> Decon gel IS very good.


two different types of cleaner though...
AS smart wheels, and ironx or wolfs deironiser would cover every base..


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

For cleaning the wheels before waxing:
- Bilt Hamber Surfex HD
- Wolf's Chemicals Decon Gel
(+ some tar remover)

For a maintenance wash:
- Stjärnagloss Hjul @ 1:15


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

The new AS smartwheels is fantastic! For weekly maintenence I dilute it 1:10 and it works great. For really dirty wheels 1:2 or 1:1 will do the trick. Was about £14 for 5Ltrs so its amazing value.

Get the EZ wheel brush, you wont regret it. I always thought £20 for a wheel brush was mad so I wasted money on cheaper alternatives which were'nt that great. In the end I caved in and bought the EZ. What a brush! So soft and gentle on the wheels but yet still able to cut through baked on dirt. And after six months of use it still looks as fresh as the day I got it.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Franzpan said:


> The new AS smartwheels is fantastic! For weekly maintenence I dilute it 1:10 and it works great. For really dirty wheels 1:2 or 1:1 will do the trick. Was about £14 for 5Ltrs so its amazing value.
> 
> Get the EZ wheel brush, you wont regret it. I always thought £20 for a wheel brush was mad so I wasted money on cheaper alternatives which were'nt that great. In the end I caved in and bought the EZ. What a brush! So soft and gentle on the wheels but yet still able to cut through baked on dirt. And after six months of use it still looks as fresh as the day I got it.


Always wanted the ez brush, but heard it wasn't v durable, and others on here wre trying long vikan brush. Do you use the brush for work or just on your own car? Was gonna c how g101 is on wheels but I'll prob get smart wheels. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the EZ brush is only fragile when people try bending it too much, like anything it'll only take so much. mines a few years old now, used loads and still looks new. saying that, ive not used it since getting a set of wheel woolies..


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the EZ Detail brushes and also Autobrite Very Cherry Non Acidic - excellent.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> Always wanted the ez brush, but heard it wasn't v durable, and others on here wre trying long vikan brush. Do you use the brush for work or just on your own car? Was gonna c how g101 is on wheels but I'll prob get smart wheels. :thumb:


I've had both EZ Detail brushes for 9 months, they get a lot of use on some very dirty wheels - not mine - and they are still perfect. Just rinse them in hot water after use and hang them up (handle upwards.)


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> two different types of cleaner though...
> AS smart wheels, and ironx or wolfs deironiser would cover every base..


They do work in a different way,but its the final result that counts..
bilberry is no match for decon gel.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Autoglym AcidFree Wheel Cleaner (Custom Wheel Cleaner) or Wheel Cleaner (Acid based) both work perfectly..

Just ordered a Ez Detail Wheel Brush, the reviews are brilliant!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

For delicate or polished rims Autosmart Hazsafe would be ideal. :thumb:


----------



## Mullsy (Nov 2, 2011)

craigblues said:


> Autoglym AcidFree Wheel Cleaner (Custom Wheel Cleaner) or Wheel Cleaner (Acid based) both work perfectly..
> 
> Just ordered a Ez Detail Wheel Brush, the reviews are brilliant!


+1 just bought the EZ wheel brush to after reading the reviews, not cheap but what our lass don't know won't hurt her

Sent from mullsy's iPhone


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Mullsy said:


> +1 just bought the EZ wheel brush to after reading the reviews, not cheap but what our lass don't know won't hurt her
> 
> Sent from mullsy's iPhone


You'll be very poor very soon after stumbling upon this site 
i'll have to get myself one asap!


----------



## TheRoller (Feb 19, 2011)

anyone got a link for this eZ brush??


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

TheRoller said:


> anyone got a link for this eZ brush??


http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/EZ_Products.html

lots of other traders on here do them as well


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can't be that hard to look at the DW traders sites or google it surely...


----------



## TheRoller (Feb 19, 2011)

nice one Derek, many thanks.


----------



## RJH (Nov 16, 2007)

For me the EZ detail is too flexible and repeated bending has finished mine off. With a stronger less flexible body it would be perfect tho
Rich


----------

